# Come poke the new guy with a stick!



## El_Seepo (Nov 12, 2006)

Good eeeeeeevening!

I kept seeing the Knowledge Bot posts over on defend.net (I post there as aseepish), and thought I'd come over here and take a gander at the originals!

At the moment I'm studying Judo, but I'll be making a return to the FMA this January. If I survive my exams, that is. 

A.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome!  :wavey:  I'm glad you wandered among us and I hope you're here to stay with MartialTalk!  I take it you're a college student?

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 13, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Drac (Nov 13, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks people!

I am a college student (starting to feel like a professional one LOL!). I've been out of the academic life for about five years, so now that I'm back into it, it's been hard to find the time to train. But I keep on slogging through.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 13, 2006)

welcome to MT and best of luck on your exams
How long have you been a student of Judo


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  What are you studying at college?

Daenriel


----------



## exile (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi ElS'o---greetings and welcome, it's good to have you with us. And we _never_ never poke new people with sticks!


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2006)

:cheers: Nope never poke new people with a stick, but, maybe a big WELCOME to Martial talk.  And then kick back and have a cold one to look through all the posts.:drinky:


----------



## MJS (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome!



El_Seepo said:


> I'll be making a return to the FMA this January.



What style do you intend to study?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## exile (Nov 13, 2006)

bydand said:


> :cheers: Nope never poke new people with a stick, but, maybe a big WELCOME to Martial talk.  And then kick back and have a cold one to look through all the posts.:drinky:



Hey bydand, your post is sounding very good to me at this point... and it's only a quarter after nine in the morning! I'm actually feeling a bit jealous of your smilies there... hmmm, should I be worried about this? :wink1:


----------



## bydand (Nov 13, 2006)

exile said:


> Hey bydand, your post is sounding very good to me at this point... and it's only a quarter after nine in the morning! I'm actually feeling a bit jealous of your smilies there... hmmm, should I be worried about this? :wink1:



Have you had breakfast yet?  If so, nope no problem!  Just send in 19.95 and we will send you a personalized keychain from the NABD (National Association of Beer Drinkers)


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey: Glad to have you here


----------



## Kacey (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 13, 2006)

El_Seepo said:


> Good eeeeeeevening!
> 
> I kept seeing the Knowledge Bot posts over on defend.net (I post there as aseepish), and thought I'd come over here and take a gander at the originals!
> 
> ...



What type of FMA are you looking at training in?


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm in first year Law.

I've been studying Judo four about four months (grading for yellow belt at the end of the month), but I've had about three years of BJJ (blue belt) so while my tachiwaza skills aren't great, I can hold my own in the newaza department.

In addition to the Judo, my university offers classes in Pekiti Tirsia (instructors from this academy: http://www.maelstromcore.com/ ). I did some Inosanto-blend kali and Balintawak/Giron system (estilo de fondo), but that was years ago. I've been dying to get back into it.

And beer is good. Beer is very good.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like you have an interesting FMA background!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome.:whip: 
sean


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome, fellow Canadian!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2006)

*poke* *poke*  Did someone say sticks? 

Welcome to Martial Talk!  :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## zDom (Nov 14, 2006)

Your prefer a sharp stick or blunt stick? 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 15, 2006)

zDom said:


> Your prefer a sharp stick or blunt stick?



At this hour, a sharp one to wake me up. A blunt one might put me back to sleep.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

WElcome and best of luck!


----------

